# Too early to think about Christmas?



## smores101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thinking about a new  RV accessory.. a VuQube portable satellite!

My husband would REALLY love me if I got this for him for Christmas. I gotta admit that I'd love myself too hahaha

Anyone have one or have any comments on it?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Last I checked, it's a high price for something that does not provide HD. Maybe it's different now, but please check. If you have glass tube TVs then not to worry, but then it'll be another piece of hardware to upgrade in the list of HD devices to upgrade.

Biggest problem with it to worry about it, is its portability. Someone might just want to take it. Otherwise, seek a way to keep it secure. The good news is the security does not have to be HD-ready....


----------

